# Oct 2015 | 189 Visa Applications !



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*OCT 2015 | 189 Visa Applicants* kindly converge here and update your Status.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have submitted my application on 31st October 2015.

Will wait for CO request for PCC/Medicals and FORM 80.


----------



## Florenty (Aug 5, 2015)

Hii! I submitted my application on 09.10.2015. Got assigned a C.O. asking for additional info on 05.11.2015. Sent the info on 06.11.2015.... now the nail biting waiting continues.....fingers & eyebrows crossed...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Florenty,

What additional information did CO request?





Florenty said:


> Hii! I submitted my application on 09.10.2015. Got assigned a C.O. asking for additional info on 05.11.2015. Sent the info on 06.11.2015.... now the nail biting waiting continues.....fingers & eyebrows crossed...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Bumping this thread up - for others to join in.


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello,

CO allocated to me on 11th Nov. 2015, just in 18 days...

It looks very fast..

Sorry to reply late as was busy in Diwali Festival in India..

CO demanded PCC of mine and my Wife and Certified Copy of Wife's Passport..

I applied for PCC on 4th Nov.. Today got Police Verification call, after visiting and requesting to SP office..

Hoping for best.. 

All the best to all of you..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Bumping this thread up - for others to join in.


----------



## 6hassan (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi there

Lodged 189 visa on 18 Oct 2015.

Contacted by CO on 4 Nov 2015, uploaded the requested docs (form 80,1221,pcc,cv) on 10 Nov 2015.

Waiting for the grant.


----------



## wodz69 (Jul 16, 2014)

Subscribing...
My status is in the signature


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Just submitted application today. Medicals scheduled for Tuesday. Lets see..


----------



## Pinpraxy (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi guys..

My timeline as below... Visa lodged on 30.10.2015.. Medical and PCC also submitted.. no CO contacted yet.. case with an agent... really do not know the status...waiting.. waiting ... waiting...


----------



## Tpfp (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi all. I Lodged my visa on 14 Oct, submitted all documents, Indian pcc and bahrain pcc. Waiting for Co allocation so that i can apply for Saudi Pcc and medicals.


----------



## sipoflifein (Oct 21, 2015)

hi All,

I got EOI on 7 Sept, Lodged 189 on 17th Oct, waiting for CO


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

Waiting for grant...

All the best to all of us..


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi guys,

i applied on 11th October.

Please check my timeline below and don't forget to include/update your info in the trackers.

Wish You, all, a swift grant


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Bumping this thread up - for others to join in.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Bumping this thread up - for others to join in.


Hey Jeeten, just waiting to see how many likes you will get on your post that will say you have got a grant.


----------



## Pinpraxy (Nov 22, 2015)

Any grants today in this group....


----------



## chhavi (Dec 6, 2012)

Subscribing...
Timeline in signature.


----------



## sipoflifein (Oct 21, 2015)

*Clarification of email used to file visa*

HI All,

Just needed a clarification on the email being used by me for 189 visa.
I had applied EOI for 190 first using a email.

Later I applied for 189 visa using the other email, as we cannot use same email ID.

Now during the month of septemebr I got invitation for 189, and I applied for visa using the email which was used for 190 EOI.

After filing visa for 189, I got visa invitation for 190 also.

So using a email to file 189 is fine, which is being used for 190 EOI filing.

Does email has to be matching in EOI invitation and visa filing ? any clause for it ?

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

CO allocated on 3rd Dec 2015 and requested:

* PCC and Meds for my *Spouse *and *myself*.
* Meds for my *Daughter*.
* Certified copy of *my *passport personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page.


----------



## HPv87 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey there, 
I applied for my visa on October 13 as an engineering technologist. I was contacted by a CO from the GSM Adelaide team on November 20 asking for the receipt of medical test and the form 80. Sent both documents on November 30 and I've been biting my nails sore since!! 

Looking at the tracker online, the average waiting time for a grant seems to be 50 - 55 days from date of application. Do you guys think it's a good idea to call the DIBP for a follow up?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my view*, IF 3 months have lapsed post your VISA application THEN call them ELSE wait.

Number # 0061731367000 | +61731367000

Keep your VISA application details handy before calling (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number)





HPv87 said:


> Hey there,
> I applied for my visa on October 13 as an engineering technologist. I was contacted by a CO from the GSM Adelaide team on November 20 asking for the receipt of medical test and the form 80. Sent both documents on November 30 and I've been biting my nails sore since!!
> 
> Looking at the tracker online, the average waiting time for a grant seems to be 50 - 55 days from date of application. Do you guys think it's a good idea to call the DIBP for a follow up?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Email shouldn't be a reason for concern.




sipoflifein said:


> HI All,
> 
> Just needed a clarification on the email being used by me for 189 visa.
> I had applied EOI for 190 first using a email.
> ...


----------



## HPv87 (Jul 11, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *In my view*, IF 3 months have lapsed post your VISA application THEN call them ELSE wait.
> 
> Number # 0061731367000 | +61731367000
> 
> Keep your VISA application details handy before calling (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number)


Thanks for the prompt reply. Realised I made mistakes in my post, CO contact was on November 2nd and I submitted the documents on November 13th. I was given 28 days to submit the additional documents however, I never got a response from the CO after I submitted them and I just hope that doesn't cause a delay! 

*fingers crossed*

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## sipoflifein (Oct 21, 2015)

*No response yet from Oct 17*

Hi All,

I had applied for 189 Visa and uploaded all documents(apart from Medical and PCC) on OCt 17.
Am waiting for response from CO, but unfortunately there is no response yet.

Should I still wait or call ? I cannot decide whom to call also, as we will get to know the location of CO only after it gets assigned.

What can I do now apart from waiting ?


----------



## astha.s.06 (Nov 21, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> CO allocated on 3rd Dec 2015 and requested:
> 
> * PCC and Meds for my Spouse and myself.
> * Meds for my Daughter.
> * Certified copy of my passport personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page.


Can you please share list of all the documents required to be submitted to CO.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In my view: You should just wait and watch for now.

Or call their helpline number as CO hasn't been assigned yet.

*Offices in Australia*







sipoflifein said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied for 189 Visa and uploaded all documents(apart from Medical and PCC) on OCt 17.
> Am waiting for response from CO, but unfortunately there is no response yet.
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

We don't submit documents to CO on our own, so their isn't any checklist.

We ONLY submit documents that a CO requests us, which might differ from case to case basis.




astha.s.06 said:


> Can you please share list of all the documents required to be submitted to CO.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Completed my Medicals yesterday @ Ruby Hall Clinic and PCC today @ PSK Pune.

Awaiting Spouse PCC as police verification has been initiated. Somehow these people have lost the earlier Police Report.

Also for my 4 year old Daughter they have asked for TB test to be conducted. Results will be out tomorrow.


----------



## HPv87 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello guys,
Received my grant early yesterday and I wanted to share my timeline with all of you. The anticipation and anxiety while waiting for the grant is insane so I pray that those who are waiting have the strength and patience while doing so!

16/08/2014 - IELTS | L=8.0, R=9.0, W=7.5, S=8.5 

12/05/2015 - Submission of CDR to Engineers Australia

27/06/2015 - IELTS | L=8.0, R=8.0, W=7.5

19/08/2015 - Nominated as Engineering Technologist | ANZSCO 233914 

23/08/2015 - EOI submitted for visa 190 with 60 points

29/08/2015 - IELTS | L=9.0, R=7.5, W-8.5, S=8.5 

03/10/2015 - PTE Academic | L=90, R=90, W=90, S=90

04/10/2015 - EOI resubmitted for visa 190 with 70 points 

04/10/2015 - EOI submitted for visa 189 with 65 points

09/10/2015 - Invitation received to apply for visa 189

13/10/2015 - Visa application submitted

31/10/2015 - Medical Test

02/11/2015 - Case officer assigned. Requested form 80 and proof of medical test

13/11/2015 - Submitted form 80 and receipt of medical test 

09/12/2015 - Received grant for visa 189

16/10/2016 - IED


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

HPv87 said:


> Hello guys,
> Received my grant early yesterday and I wanted to share my timeline with all of you. The anticipation and anxiety while waiting for the grant is insane so I pray that those who are waiting have the strength and patience while doing so!
> 
> 16/08/2014 - IELTS | L=8.0, R=9.0, W=7.5, S=8.5
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Completed my Medicals yesterday @ Ruby Hall Clinic and PCC today @ PSK Pune.
> 
> Awaiting Spouse PCC as police verification has been initiated. Somehow these people have lost the earlier Police Report.
> 
> Also for my 4 year old Daughter they have asked for TB test to be conducted. Results will be out tomorrow.


TB test for 4 years old?? They must have incorporated this test recently, for my daughter, no test were conducted, just consultation with paneled doctor.

For PCC, when your spouse police verification happened? if it was before 2010, then they wouldnt be having digital records. Second reason could be- did you spouse has a renewed passport? Earlier police verification must have been tagged with old passport number, and no verification record would be showing up against the new passport (this happened with me as well)

Wish you the speedy grant.


----------



## munahid (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi,
What documents CO asked for upload.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for your wishes *rajrajinin*.


From 20 November 2015, certain higher tuberculosis risk applicants aged two years or more but under 11 years of age must also complete an additional tuberculosis screening test.

*Threats to public health*


As we have applied for PCC yesterday, the official at PSK, Pune asked her to visit the Police Station after 4 days without waiting for Police to contact her.
However for me I got the PCC yesterday itself, as my Passport was renewed in 2013.

The police verification had happened in Dec 2010/Jan 2011 for her, BUT still they don't have any digital record. THIS time too we had a bad experience with the Passport officials. We had applied for her Passport in March 2010 and received the Passport in Feb 2011. Her case was very easy and nothing complicated BUT these people had misplaced her Police verification record earlier and THEN misplaced her Application file. 





rajrajinin said:


> TB test for 4 years old?? They must have incorporated this test recently, for my daughter, no test were conducted, just consultation with paneled doctor.
> 
> For PCC, when your spouse police verification happened? if it was before 2010, then they wouldnt be having digital records. Second reason could be- did you spouse has a renewed passport? Earlier police verification must have been tagged with old passport number, and no verification record would be showing up against the new passport (this happened with me as well)
> 
> Wish you the speedy grant.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Kindly read my earlier post in this same thread.

*Document request from CO*




munahid said:


> Hi,
> What documents CO asked for upload.


----------



## AusEducated (Oct 8, 2015)

Congratulations. 
My Timeline is very much similar to yours, but I am still waiting for CO allocation/ Grant. It has been 2 months now and nothing has been updated from DIBP. :confused2:



HPv87 said:


> Hello guys,
> Received my grant early yesterday and I wanted to share my timeline with all of you. The anticipation and anxiety while waiting for the grant is insane so I pray that those who are waiting have the strength and patience while doing so!
> 
> 16/08/2014 - IELTS | L=8.0, R=9.0, W=7.5, S=8.5
> ...


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

HPv87 said:


> Hello guys,
> Received my grant early yesterday and I wanted to share my timeline with all of you. The anticipation and anxiety while waiting for the grant is insane so I pray that those who are waiting have the strength and patience while doing so!
> 
> 16/08/2014 - IELTS | L=8.0, R=9.0, W=7.5, S=8.5
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




HPv87 said:


> Hello guys,
> Received my grant early yesterday and I wanted to share my timeline with all of you. The anticipation and anxiety while waiting for the grant is insane so I pray that those who are waiting have the strength and patience while doing so!
> 
> 16/08/2014 - IELTS | L=8.0, R=9.0, W=7.5, S=8.5
> ...


----------



## HPv87 (Jul 11, 2013)

AusEducated said:


> Congratulations.
> My Timeline is very much similar to yours, but I am still waiting for CO allocation/ Grant. It has been 2 months now and nothing has been updated from DIBP. :confused2:


I sent them an email the day before I got the grant to check the status. Maybe try that? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## kito101 (May 15, 2015)

Hi HPv87, did you send to the initial email received from CO asking for update? Or which one?


----------



## munahid (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi HPv87.

Congratulations my friend...and best of luck.
Was there any employment verification, residency in DXB or something else ?


----------



## HPv87 (Jul 11, 2013)

kito101 said:


> Hi HPv87, did you send to the initial email received from CO asking for update? Or which one?


Hey, 
I sent it to the general email id viz. [email protected]

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## HPv87 (Jul 11, 2013)

munahid said:


> Hi HPv87.
> 
> Congratulations my friend...and best of luck.
> Was there any employment verification, residency in DXB or something else ?


Hi munahid, 
Thank you! 
I didn't claim points for employment so no employer verification. I had submitted a PCC from Dubai so I believe they verified my residency in Dubai through that. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Another update*:

Just wanted to update the forum regarding our VISA medical status as of TODAY | Medicals conducted on 9th Dec:

*Health clearance provided – no action required* | All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised.


Myself | Health clearance provided – no action required (Updated 12 Dec)
Spouse | Health clearance provided – no action required (Updated 14 Dec)
Child | Health clearance provided – no action required (Updated 14 Dec)





Jeeten#80 said:


> Completed my Medicals yesterday @ Ruby Hall Clinic and PCC today @ PSK Pune.
> 
> Awaiting Spouse PCC as police verification has been initiated. Somehow these people have lost the earlier Police Report.
> 
> Also for my 4 year old Daughter they have asked for TB test to be conducted. Results will be out tomorrow.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*PCC Update*


*10/12/2015* - PCC - Application submitted (Spouse and myself) | Received my PCC within 2 hours.

*10/12/2015* - Police verification initiated for my Spouse


For details kindly refer this post: *189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang*


*Next Steps*: Now awaiting email/sms from PSK Pune to collect my Spouse's PCC :juggle:


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

subscribing.....


----------



## Surbhi (Aug 27, 2013)

Subscribing. 
My timeliness are as below :
Visa lodge : 26 Oct, system analyst 
Co allocated : 15nov, documents requested
Pcc request submitted : 19 nov, received pcc today 15dec after police verification 
Medicals: pune ruby Hall clinic 21 Nov, all clear 
Documents submitted : 15 dec
Next review date : 22dec


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Surbhi said:


> Subscribing. My timeliness are as below : Visa lodge : 26 Oct, system analyst Co allocated : 15nov, documents requested Pcc request submitted : 19 nov, received pcc today 15dec after police verification Medicals: pune ruby Hall clinic 21 Nov, all clear Documents submitted : 15 dec Next review date : 22dec


How do you know the next review date?


----------



## Surbhi (Aug 27, 2013)

The next review date is mentioned in the mail received from gsm.allocated. This mail was the intimation about Co allocation and request for documents.


----------



## wodz69 (Jul 16, 2014)

Surbhi said:


> The next review date is mentioned in the mail received from gsm.allocated. This mail was the intimation about Co allocation and request for documents.


That's interesting, was it in the body of the email or in the attachment? I've triple checked my s56 email and there is nothing like that in it


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Surbhi said:


> The next review date is mentioned in the mail received from gsm.allocated. This mail was the intimation about Co allocation and request for documents.


Thats interesting. Seems like a new "feature".


----------



## Surbhi (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok, my bad I guess. Let me explain. The mail has these dates
Email Sent: 10/11/2015

Due Date: 8/12/2015

Resubmit Date: 22/12/2015

But when I called the CO office for an enquiry on my spouse pcc getting delayed beyond due date, the person on phone said "your review date is 22-dec which means the Co is anyway not going to review your documents till 22-dec, so you are good if you can submit pcc by then." 
So from this conversation I had interpreted resubmit date as review date. I might be completely wrong in doing that.


----------



## wodz69 (Jul 16, 2014)

Surbhi said:


> Ok, my bad I guess. Let me explain. The mail has these dates
> Email Sent: 10/11/2015
> 
> Due Date: 8/12/2015
> ...


OK thanks for the info. I don't have any of these dates in the email I received. Actually it would be a nice feature if they specified these dates for everyone and it could help to minimize the number of calls about status updates they're getting.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

wodz69 said:


> OK thanks for the info. I don't have any of these dates in the email I received. Actually it would be a nice feature if they specified these dates for everyone and it could help to minimize the number of calls about status updates they're getting.


Sure. It would be amazing actually.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fellow October 2015 applicants any Grants today?


----------



## wodz69 (Jul 16, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Fellow October 2015 applicants any Grants today?


I rang DIBP this morning and a nice lady checked my file and said that the current wait time after a request for more info is 35 days (she didn't clarify whether it's 35 days after the date of the request or after clicking the Info provided button). She also added that due to Christmas holidays my case might be looked at beginning of Jan


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fellow October 2015 applicants any News?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| VAC2 - Visa Application Charge 2 | Proof of Functional English |||*


*VAC2 stands for Visa Application Charge 2*



*Proof of Functional English: Medium of instruction letter from College / University!*


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

wodz69 said:


> I rang DIBP this morning and a nice lady checked my file and said that the current wait time after a request for more info is 35 days (she didn't clarify whether it's 35 days after the date of the request or after clicking the Info provided button). She also added that due to Christmas holidays my case might be looked at beginning of Jan


My case is same as yours..

All the best..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## wodz69 (Jul 16, 2014)

ravirami said:


> My case is same as yours..
> 
> All the best..:fingerscrossed:


Nice, keep us updated about your status. In the meantime, why don't you add your case to the tracker: My Immigration Tracker | information and news


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF we are lucky then we might see some action during the next 2 weeks ELSE from 4 January 2016 the Grants will start raining hopefully.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF we are lucky then we might see some action during the next 2 weeks ELSE from 4 January 2016 the Grants will start raining hopefully.


I wish your words would be true


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fellow October 2015 applicants any News?


I'm still waiting for an update from PSK Pune to collect my Spouse's PCC.


----------



## chhavi (Dec 6, 2012)

CO has not contacted back after asking for additional docs on 10 Nov..

Seems like mostly Sept applications are being processed these days.. 
I would also like to know status of fellow October applicants ..


----------



## kito101 (May 15, 2015)

chhavi said:


> CO has not contacted back after asking for additional docs on 10 Nov..
> 
> Seems like mostly Sept applications are being processed these days..
> I would also like to know status of fellow October applicants ..


Hi, I've lodged on the same day as yours, but CO contact is a week earlier and I provided the requested on same day. From what I notice is that the latest grants were for people CO contacted end of October (26-29th). And it seems to proceed on that rhythm. I'd expect next grants to be any remaining of end October and maybe beginning of Nov.
Only my expectations! No science here


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kito101 said:


> Hi, I've lodged on the same day as yours, but CO contact is a week earlier and I provided the requested on same day. From what I notice is that the latest grants were for people CO contacted end of October (26-29th). And it seems to proceed on that rhythm. I'd expect next grants to be any remaining of end October and maybe beginning of Nov. Only my expectations! No science here


Thats a out right. Their 28 days review cycle is rather 60-90 days long according to the tracker. 

My CO contact was on the 18th of November - so i am expecting anything from mid Jan onwards... I have even seen some grants for end of Sep CO contacts.


----------



## kito101 (May 15, 2015)

Hi all,

I have received the golden grant mail this morning! Such a surprise and a joyful one 
I would like to thank each one of you, without mentioning names, as I believe everyone here has been extremely helpful and contributed on his/her own personal way. Whether it's answering a question, asking the question itself, debating on things that trigger you to fetch further, making jokes of the wait, and the list continues 

I truly and sincerely wish all of you receive your good news very soon. I do understand how painful the wait is and especially how unsettled it makes you feel. "Extra emphasis to people with children like myself "

I will share some experiences I faced that I think are interesting;

1. I had a PCC due to expire on the 25th of Jan 2016 and my medicals were done last October. I was very worried I'd receive an IED with grant next month with a very short notice 7-10 days. Luckily and surprisingly I received it till October 2016! Although I always heard around that the latest date from PCC and medicals is used for determining IED. So, I thought that piece of info may relief anyone sitting on the same situation as mine.

2. I called DIBP 2 days ago and stated that I've been waiting for almost 8 weeks since last contact and I have no clue if anything is pending from my end. So I politely asked her to check my file and then asked her to please put a note for CO to attend to. She was helpful enough to do that, unlike my last couple of calls that went depressing. So morale is, maybe if you've waited enough and feel that your time should come by now, give it a try and maybe you'd end up with someone as nice. (Just don't be a nag )

Enjoy your holidays all and merry Christmas!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*
||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ....... kito101 |||*




kito101 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received the golden grant mail this morning! Such a surprise and a joyful one
> I would like to thank each one of you, without mentioning names, as I believe everyone here has been extremely helpful and contributed on his/her own personal way. Whether it's answering a question, asking the question itself, debating on things that trigger you to fetch further, making jokes of the wait, and the list continues
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Update | PCC from Pune*


Visited Pune Police Commissioner office yesterday and was told that they will complete the process by next week as there are holidays for the next 4 days now.

Going by their word hopefully by 31 Dec I should have the PCC :juggle:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats!



kito101 said:


> Hi all, I have received the golden grant mail this morning! Such a surprise and a joyful one I would like to thank each one of you, without mentioning names, as I believe everyone here has been extremely helpful and contributed on his/her own personal way. Whether it's answering a question, asking the question itself, debating on things that trigger you to fetch further, making jokes of the wait, and the list continues I truly and sincerely wish all of you receive your good news very soon. I do understand how painful the wait is and especially how unsettled it makes you feel. "Extra emphasis to people with children like myself " I will share some experiences I faced that I think are interesting; 1. I had a PCC due to expire on the 25th of Jan 2016 and my medicals were done last October. I was very worried I'd receive an IED with grant next month with a very short notice 7-10 days. Luckily and surprisingly I received it till October 2016! Although I always heard around that the latest date from PCC and medicals is used for determining IED. So, I thought that piece of info may relief anyone sitting on the same situation as mine. 2. I called DIBP 2 days ago and stated that I've been waiting for almost 8 weeks since last contact and I have no clue if anything is pending from my end. So I politely asked her to check my file and then asked her to please put a note for CO to attend to. She was helpful enough to do that, unlike my last couple of calls that went depressing. So morale is, maybe if you've waited enough and feel that your time should come by now, give it a try and maybe you'd end up with someone as nice. (Just don't be a nag ) Enjoy your holidays all and merry Christmas!!


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Going by their word hopefully by 31 Dec I should have the PCC :juggle:


Even we got stuck at this stage. We applied for PCC from Pune on 07.12.2015. Already visited local police station many times he said its cleared from station but pending with commissioner office. Last week we received an SMS from PSK saying that "The police verification report has not been finalized by commissioner, please contact police authorities". 

Don't know what to do..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No need to worry. As during this festive period the already understaffed Policemen would be busy with additional duties.


Have you tired vising the Police Commissioner office and getting an update from them?

May be its a good idea to visit Police Commissioner office to get the current status.
Keep us posted.




George2014 said:


> Even we got stuck at this stage. We applied for PCC from Pune on 07.12.2015. Already visited local police station many times he said its cleared from station but pending with commissioner office. Last week we received an SMS from PSK saying that "The police verification report has not been finalized by commissioner, please contact police authorities".
> 
> Don't know what to do..


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> May be its a good idea to visit Police Commissioner office to get the current status.
> Keep us posted.


I am also planning to go there. But need to take a day off from office.  Also bit vary of their response, how was your experience during your visit?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

The experience was good, they asked for the File Number for the PCC application which starts with PN........... and then looked up something in their system AND informed that this will be done by next week due to public holidays on 24th and 25th Dec.


All the best !!!




George2014 said:


> I am also planning to go there. But need to take a day off from office.  Also bit vary of their response, how was your experience during your visit?


----------



## HPv87 (Jul 11, 2013)

kito101 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received the golden grant mail this morning! Such a surprise and a joyful one
> I would like to thank each one of you, without mentioning names, as I believe everyone here has been extremely helpful and contributed on his/her own personal way. Whether it's answering a question, asking the question itself, debating on things that trigger you to fetch further, making jokes of the wait, and the list continues
> ...


Many congratulations! All the best for your move and the future. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## sab82 (Nov 10, 2015)

*US PCC getting delayed*

Dear All,

I submitted my Visa application on 17-Oct-2015. I was initially contacted by a CO on Nov 6th asking for additional information - PCC for me and my wife (India and US), Medicals request and additional information on my job history.

I submitted my finger prints to FBI but it is still being processed. However, I uploaded the India PCC and also my medicals receipt along with the job related documents. In addition, I also wanted my new born baby to be included in the application. This was done by 3rd week of November.

I got another notification from a different CO on 01-Dec asking me to fill Form 1022 (for baby), baby Passport and baby birth certificate and also our US PCC. I have uploaded my baby related documents but yet to get the PCC from US. When I called FBI, they said it will take another 2 weeks for processing and another 2-4 weeks for it to reach India.

For now, I have uploaded all the proofs related to the US PCC (Finger print, application form, courier receipts etc.)

Please let me know if I need to mark the request as "Complete" in the Immiaccount or wait for CO to communicate with me. I was given 28 days to respond and I have provided all the information except for the US PCC.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You have done everything that you could possible do.

Just reply the CO email and inform them about the delay in getting US PCC. Also don't forget to attach copies of the receipts related to US PCC.


Also note that now the *Request Compete* button has been changed to *Information Provided*.

ONLY press the *Information Provided* when you have your UC PCC. That time upload it via your IMMI account AND also email it to the CO.




sab82 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted my Visa application on 17-Oct-2015. I was initially contacted by a CO on Nov 6th asking for additional information - PCC for me and my wife (India and US), Medicals request and additional information on my job history.
> 
> ...


----------



## sab82 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. I will do as mentioned by you.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Update | PCC from Pune*


After 3 visits to Pune Police Commissioner office (_5 mins from my place_), finally today we received an sms that my Spouse's PCC is ready for collection at PSK. Will be getting it collected on Monday morning.


My hands are itching for clicking the "*Information Provided*" button.





Jeeten#80 said:


> Visited Pune Police Commissioner office yesterday and was told that they will complete the process by next week as there are holidays for the next 4 days now.
> 
> Going by their word hopefully by 31 Dec I should have the PCC :juggle:


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Great. I am planning to visit commissioner office tomorrow. Did they cleared your file in front of you?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No they didn't, however they said that they will do it by Monday.


Instead they did on Friday itself it seems as we received the sms.




George2014 said:


> Great. I am planning to visit commissioner office tomorrow. Did they cleared your file in front of you?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Did you visit the Police Commissioner office yesterday?


What did they say?




George2014 said:


> Great. I am planning to visit commissioner office tomorrow. Did they cleared your file in front of you?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fellow October 2015 applicants any News?


We will be collecting my Spouse's PCC on Monday morning and then uploading it in the IMMI account.


This will then put the onus on DIBP while we eagerly wait for Grant :juggle:.


----------



## Surbhi (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Fellow October 2015 applicants any News?
> 
> We will be collecting my Spouse's PCC on Monday morning and then uploading it in the IMMI account.
> 
> This will then put the onus on DIBP while we eagerly wait for Grant :juggle:.


I had called up the office just to get some updates. As expected, the lady on phone checked my application and said you may hear from us no earlier than end of Jan. There's a huge backlog due to holidays and many officers address yet to report back. 
I was anyway not expecting anything earlier than that.. Let's c.. It's not too far away


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Surbhi said:


> I had called up the office just to get some updates. As expected, the lady on phone checked my application and said you may hear from us no earlier than end of Jan. There's a huge backlog due to holidays and many officers address yet to report back.
> I was anyway not expecting anything earlier than that.. Let's c.. It's not too far away


Plz share your timelines


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

My Spouse collected her PCC today from PSK Pune. It has been uploaded and *Information Provided* button clicked.


Now hope for a quick and positive turnaround from DIBP :juggle:. 




Jeeten#80 said:


> After 3 visits to Pune Police Commissioner office (_5 mins from my place_), finally today we received an sms that my Spouse's PCC is ready for collection at PSK. Will be getting it collected on Monday morning.
> 
> 
> My hands are itching for clicking the "*Information Provided*" button.


----------



## Surbhi (Aug 27, 2013)

cozmopravesh said:


> Plz share your timelines


I shared it earlier within this thread somewhere above.. Here you go again 
Visa lodge : 26 Oct, system analyst
Co allocated : 15nov, documents requested
Pcc request submitted : 19 nov, received pcc 15dec after police verification
Medicals: 21 Nov, all clear
Documents submitted & information provided : 15 dec


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Surbhi said:


> I shared it earlier within this thread somewhere above.. Here you go again
> Visa lodge : 26 Oct, system analyst
> Co allocated : 15nov, documents requested
> Pcc request submitted : 19 nov, received pcc 15dec after police verification
> ...


You should ideally add these timelines to your signature so that others can view it and you will also be not requested for the same time and again


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> You should ideally add these timelines to your signature so that others can view it and you will also be not requested for the same time and again


And also to the tracker


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> My Spouse collected her PCC today from PSK Pune. It has been uploaded and *Information Provided* button clicked.
> 
> 
> Now hope for a quick and positive turnaround from DIBP :juggle:.


All the best Jeetendra.

Welcome to Waiting stage Guys club


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

rahulnair said:


> You should ideally add these timelines to your signature so that others can view it and you will also be not requested for the same time and again


Hi Rahul
I am shocked to see the waiting stage you got for the Invite after submitting the EOI. Is it now the trend going for 6 months ?? to get the invite 

But generally 60 pointers will get the Invite in 1 month span of time and if you are 65,70,75 pointer you will get the invite in 2 weeks after submitting the EOI


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> And also to the tracker




Of course to the tracker too... Compulsorily!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Rahul
> 
> 
> I am shocked to see the waiting stage you got for the Invite after submitting the EOI. Is it now the trend going for 6 months ?? to get the invite
> ...




Its only because mine is a pro-rata occupation! For non pro-rata the timelines you mentioned are more or less correct. Though the backlog for 60 pointers out there too is close to 3 months now.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

@Ktoda - Sorry. Just saw you too belonged to the same occupation code. This year the wait has been very long... I believe a change in rules for Canada immigration and PTE have been game changers


----------



## Surbhi (Aug 27, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> rahulnair said:
> 
> 
> > You should ideally add these timelines to your signature so that others can view it and you will also be not requested for the same time and again
> ...


@andreyx I had added my details to tracker when you first suggested  
I'm finding myself technically challenged in effectively navigating thorough this site  couldn't figure out how to update my signature. Also I can't see your signature or anyone else's  
I haven't been using my laptop lately.. Only using mobile for everything apart from official stuff. May be I'll get a solution when I'll try it on normal site rather than Mobile app.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Surbhi said:


> @andreyx I had added my details to tracker when you first suggested  I'm finding myself technically challenged in effectively navigating thorough this site  couldn't figure out how to update my signature. Also I can't see your signature or anyone else's  I haven't been using my laptop lately.. Only using mobile for everything apart from official stuff. May be I'll get a solution when I'll try it on normal site rather than Mobile app.


Hey mate, on mobile signature is not visible.

I'll pm you in a second.


----------



## AusEducated (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I request your advise on my case.
It has been 3 months since I lodged my application and my application status is still "Application Received".

I have no clue as to what is happening and too afraid to call DIBP as I applied through an Agent. The agent is asking me to wait and wait since a month.

I need to leave for Australia ASAP as my wife is 3 months pregnant. (So you understand my anxiety) 

Very close to a nervous breakdown on how I will manage to (Quit my job + Fly to Aus for the 1st time + Get a job + Call wife and mother to Aus + Get my first born to be an Aussie and live happily ever after) ALL in 2016. :noidea: But that's a discussion for another day I guess. 

Have never been so desperate ever in my life for some positive news and inspirational stories. 

This is is Hopefully going to be Legen....dary! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As today you have completed 3 months since Visa application, there is no harm in calling them.


You have engaged an agent by paying him, so you have all right to ask him to call DIBP for an udpate.






AusEducated said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I request your advise on my case.
> It has been 3 months since I lodged my application and my application status is still "Application Received".
> ...


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

AusEducated said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I request your advise on my case.
> It has been 3 months since I lodged my application and my application status is still "Application Received".
> ...


Don't worry, buddy. i am on the same boat like yours. Holding myself from getting a nervous breakdown  

To add, I am just a day in advance from your timelines  Hope 2016 will give Golden Mails to both of us and people who are waiting for long.....

This waiting sucks!! :sad:


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

3sh said:


> Don't worry, buddy. i am on the same boat like yours. Holding myself from getting a nervous breakdown
> 
> To add, I am just a day in advance from your timelines  Hope 2016 will give Golden Mails to both of us and people who are waiting for long.....
> 
> This waiting sucks!! :sad:


Good luck to both of you.. Don't worry, I wish you get the grant quickly, a job even more quicker and take your family.. Quikerrrrr


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Looking at the trend of Grants per my understanding applicants who have had CO contact around 3rd Nov have started receiving Grants.


Hopefully most of us should be prepared to hear some *NEWS *within 3 weeks IF CO contact was in first week of December or earlier _(in an ideal situation)_.


:juggle:​


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Good luck to both of you.. Don't worry, I wish you get the grant quickly, a job even more quicker and take your family.. Quikerrrrr


Thanks krish.


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Jeeten,

Its been a long time since i'm active in the forum.

recently around couple of days back, my previous company HR was called for my employment verification for AUS Visa. 
As you are most active i presume, how much time can i expect my grant?

-sairam


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In my view you should hear something very soon, may be before Jan end.





sai438 said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Its been a long time since i'm active in the forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

rahulnair said:


> @Ktoda - Sorry. Just saw you too belonged to the same occupation code. This year the wait has been very long... I believe a change in rules for Canada immigration and PTE have been game changers


Hi Rahul

Why you applied PCC early? you should have applied for PCC after your visa lodge. 
Based on your PCC expiry and Medical expiry, IED dates are issued. Ok np as of now no worries but please complete your medicals after sometime instead of rushing. 
(or)
you may also face same situation like me now where the IED will have very less time where many ppl guess my IED will be FEB or MAR 2016 and still I am sailing in waiting stage boat to receive my grant :| :| :|


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Rahul
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know that ied depends on pcc and medicals date. It is usually the earlier of the 2. So if everything works out fine, worst case is our ied will be December this year. I'm ok with that . I just didn't want any delay because of the PCC. To be honest, I didn't expect it to be done so soon. But then again my wife's is getting delayed for no apparent reason


----------



## AusEducated (Oct 8, 2015)

sai438 said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Its been a long time since i'm active in the forum.
> 
> ...


Hi Sairam,

Did you claim points for your employment?
Ideally they only call when you are claiming points for the occupation.


----------



## wodz69 (Jul 16, 2014)

Guys, finally got grant for myself, my wife and my 2yr old daughter roughly at 10 AM Adelaide time! eace: :first: eace:
It was around 11PM here in the UK - I was wathing TV and thinking about calling DIBP to check whether they have received VAC2 payment and hoping that pinging them would trigger a grant and suddenly 4 emails came to my inbox

What a relief.. Very excited about the coming months - currently planning the big move around July-August-September

Good luck and patience to everyone waiting, I'm sure your turn will come very soon


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

wodz69 said:


> Guys, finally got grant for myself, my wife and my 2yr old daughter roughly at 10 AM Adelaide time! eace: :first: eace:
> It was around 11PM here in the UK - I was wathing TV and thinking about calling DIBP to check whether they have received VAC2 payment and hoping that pinging them would trigger a grant and suddenly 4 emails came to my inbox
> 
> What a relief.. Very excited about the coming months - currently planning the big move around July-August-September
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

wodz69 said:


> Guys, finally got grant for myself, my wife and my 2yr old daughter roughly at 10 AM Adelaide time! eace: :first: eace:
> It was around 11PM here in the UK - I was wathing TV and thinking about calling DIBP to check whether they have received VAC2 payment and hoping that pinging them would trigger a grant and suddenly 4 emails came to my inbox
> 
> What a relief.. Very excited about the coming months - currently planning the big move around July-August-September
> ...


That's really fantastic news. All the best friend for your next steps. Finally a BIG BIG BIG relief

Enjoy..!!!


----------



## GILLA (Jan 16, 2016)

Skill select- EA 
Visa - 189, 233512
Pts- 60
Visa lodged- 2 Sep 2015,
CO contact & Request - Form 80 & Singapore PCC- 21 Oct 2015
Request submitted 5 Nov 2015.
No employer verification....

137 days completed after visa lodging,,,,Still waiting.... Any suggestions?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hopefully most of us should be prepared to hear some NEWS within 2 weeks IF CO contact was in first week of December or earlier (in an ideal situation).

:juggle:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Try calling them, if not already called.





GILLA said:


> Skill select- EA
> Visa - 189, 233512
> Pts- 60
> Visa lodged- 2 Sep 2015,
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

All The Best Everyone.


Hope this week brings in good news to All involved.


----------



## GILLA (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks Jeeten


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Hopefully most of us should be prepared to hear some NEWS within 2 weeks IF CO contact was in first week of December or earlier (in an ideal situation).
> 
> :juggle:


CO contact was in October. Don't know what's wrong. Hope your words come true.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hopefully most of us should be prepared to hear some NEWS within 1 week IF CO contact was in first week of December or earlier (in an ideal situation).


:juggle:​

But recently seen one post where DIBP telephone representative informed a fellow Forum member that one should be prepared to wait for around 6-8 weeks after *Information Provided* button is pressed (i.e. When one uploads/emails the requested documents).


----------



## divakerj (Apr 6, 2015)

Got the grant on 25th Jan..

Timelines are mentioned in signature.

All the best to you guys!

Regards, 
Divaker


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Visa Granted !!!*



*Just an update | We have received our Visa Grants just now*


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update | We have received our Visa Grants just now*


Congrats Jeeten....All the Best for the next steps..where in Australia are you planning to move?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you.

I might go to Melbourne or Sydney.





srf_2015 said:


> Congrats Jeeten....All the Best for the next steps..where in Australia are you planning to move?


----------



## Surbhi (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update | We have received our Visa Grants just now*


Congratulations Jeeten!! All the best for next steps.

Did you call up the CO? My timelines matches yours but no news as yet. Do you suggest me to call up and check?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you!

Based on your time line you should try calling them.

All The Best with your Grant!




Surbhi said:


> Congratulations Jeeten!! All the best for next steps.
> 
> Did you call up the CO? My timelines matches yours but no news as yet. Do you suggest me to call up and check?


----------



## AvinashDash (Sep 28, 2015)

Surbhi said:


> The next review date is mentioned in the mail received from gsm.allocated. This mail was the intimation about Co allocation and request for documents.


I have received a mail from CO regarding his allocation and seeking more of my docs. But no such date was mentioned there.


----------



## AvinashDash (Sep 28, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Looking at the trend of Grants per my understanding applicants who have had CO contact around 3rd Nov have started receiving Grants.
> 
> 
> Hopefully most of us should be prepared to hear some *NEWS *within 3 weeks IF CO contact was in first week of December or earlier _(in an ideal situation)_.
> ...


Jeeten,

I got the mail from CO on 30th October, 2015. Still no info on my grant.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AvinashDash said:


> Jeeten, I got the mail from CO on 30th October, 2015. Still no info on my grant.


Seems like a few guys from the 30th are somewhat stuck.


----------



## a73210 (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks like I am stuck as well.. Tried calling few times and response is like " I need to wait"


----------



## imminz (Nov 20, 2014)

I am in same boat guys. Applied on 30th oct 2015, CO request on 27 Nov, Request completed on 28th Nov. 

I did called after completion of 3 months period and was informed that case is reallocated.


But all we can do is wait.


----------



## imminz (Nov 20, 2014)

I am in same boat guys. Applied on 30th oct 2015, CO request on 27 Nov, Request completed on 28th Nov. 

I called after completion of 3 months period and was informed that case is reallocated.


But all we can do is wait


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Dear Seniors and Friends,

Its 4 months today since i lodged my application for 190 class visa for SA....no verification happened till yet....and upon that my agent says that...the visa grant process has slowed down due some visa quota getting over in Australia and also they are preparing for release of visa quote for next financial year to be released in july 16....Can somebody confirm the news...

My another query is ....should i disturb them through mail query or over phone inquiring about my case status or else should keep continuing prayer to almighty...bcoz now i am seriously loosing my patience and hopes.....

Kindly do reply....


----------



## Surbhi (Aug 27, 2013)

Dear All,

Glad to inform that we got our grant letters yesterday 9-Mar-16, for me, husband and son. It was a long long wait of 4 and half months. Now is the time to see how much we can extract from this opportunity that god has given us.

I had got a call from Delhi number, Australian high commission inquiring about my work-ex. She asked me to send my latest 2 payslips to her from my official email. Did that and got my grant 2 days after.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Surbhi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Glad to inform that we got our grant letters yesterday 9-Mar-16, for me, husband and son. It was a long long wait of 4 and half months. Now is the time to see how much we can extract from this opportunity that god has given us.
> 
> I had got a call from Delhi number, Australian high commission inquiring about my work-ex. She asked me to send my latest 2 payslips to her from my official email. Did that and got my grant 2 days after.


Hi,

Was it Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## Surbhi (Aug 27, 2013)

Majician said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was it Brisbane or Adelaide?


Adelaide


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Surbhi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Glad to inform that we got our grant letters yesterday 9-Mar-16, for me, husband and son. It was a long long wait of 4 and half months. Now is the time to see how much we can extract from this opportunity that god has given us.
> 
> I had got a call from Delhi number, Australian high commission inquiring about my work-ex. She asked me to send my latest 2 payslips to her from my official email. Did that and got my grant 2 days after.


Congrats! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------

